# Doesn't Volant make an 04 kit?



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

Doesn't Volant make an 04 kit? I can't find one.


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Only for 2005/2006. No 2004s.


----------

